# 22 metals for sale



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

about 1/2 have tubes
3/4-5oz
some 007's....a17's.....a 27's....a47's......castmasters.....others
$50 shipped p/p







21 shown but will add another


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

closed here


----------

